# Best camera for around £100?



## noodleplugerine (Aug 16, 2008)

I have my 400d for proper photos, but need something small, sleek, easy to use when drunk, good battery life, for going out with mates and having everyone wake up the next day with idiotic pictures of themselves on facebook.

Can't really take my DSLR out with me to gigs, nights out - Far too cumbersome. And people think I'm fucking paparazzi.


----------

